# Horus Heresy Chronology



## welshnick (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi im wondering if there is a chronology of all the short stories and novels that have been released. I have about 20 to read but no idea what order to read them in.Can anyone link me to something. Thanks


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

The Horus Heresy: years

2006
Horus Rising 
False Gods 
Galaxy in Flames 

2007
Flight of the Eisenstein 
The Kaban Project
Fulgrim
The Dark King/The Lightning Tower 

2008
Descent of Angels 
Legion 
Battle for the Abyss 

2009
Mechanicum
Tales of Heresy 
Fallen Angels 

2010
Ravens Flight
A Thousand Sons 
Nemesis
The First Heretic 
Garro: Oath of Moment

2011
Prospero Burns 
Garro: Legion of One
Promethean Sun 
Age of Darkness 
Death of a Silversmith
Aurelian
The Outcast Dead 

2012
Deliverance Lost 
Army of One
Know no Fear 
The Primarchs 
Butchers Nails
Kryptos
The Crimson Fist
Grey Angel
Fear to Tread
Distant Echoes of Old Night
Brotherhood of the Storm
Shadows of Treachery
Burden of Duty
Angel Exterminatus
Lost Sons
The Divine Word 
Garro: Sword of Truth 
Warmaster
Fight and fade
Veritas Ferrum
Betrayer

2013
Dark Heart
The Sigillite
The Gates of Terra
Lord of the Red Sands
Corax: Soulforge
Mark of Calth
Honour to the Dead
Serpent
The Imperial Truth
Wolf Hunt
Scorched Earth
Vulcan Lives
Censure
Scars
The Unremembered Empire
Tallarn: Executioner
Luna Mendax
Macragge's Honour
Riven
Thief of Revelations
Bjorn: Lone Wolf
Kharn: The Eightfold Path
Lucius: The Eternal Blade
Cypher: Guardian of Order

2014
The Wolf of Ash and Fire
Hunters Moon
Echoes of Ruin
Vengeful Spirit
Ravenlord
Heart of the Conqueror
Sedition's Gate
Templar
The Damnation of Pythos
The Purge
Death and Defiance
Master of the First
Child of Night
Daemonology
Sins of the father
The Final Compliance of 63-14
Stratagem 
Garro: Shield of Lies
Legacies of Betrayal
The Seventh Serpent
Vorax 
The Value of Fear
The Herald of Sanguinius
Brotherhood of the Moon
The Watcher
The Long Night

2015
Black Oculus


----------

